# smoked deer meat loaf?



## nwpadude (Jul 1, 2009)

ok, so i was thinkin on smoking a meatloaf using some ground deer. i was told that I might want to mix in some beef with it for the fat so it don’t dry out. I don’t really want to add beef b/c a have a buttload of deer. Could I just add more vegetables or something instead? Any advice?


----------



## bbrock (Jul 1, 2009)

I have never smoked a deer meatloaf that dose sound good..However I have baked a meatloaf using deer And I did have to add some beef to it just b/c the deer is so lean.. Now I used about a lb of deer and half ib of beef and it turned out real good. I wanted more deer than beef..So I would want to say add some beef but that is just me.. am sure you can find some one in here that can tell you what would be best... Good luck


----------



## dingle (Jul 1, 2009)

nwpadude, I have made a deer meatloaf. You're right it will dry out. I did just what you said/suggested....I added a bit more green pepper and onion, but I also draped lovely bacon slices over the top of the loaf.


----------



## nwpadude (Jul 1, 2009)

BACON! that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## dingle (Jul 1, 2009)

Foods natural lubricant!!


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 1, 2009)

IMO,  ground pork is a better additive for texture and flavor.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 2, 2009)

Just get some beef fat/suet and add that when you grind, 1 1/2- 2 lbs fat to 10 lbs venison . When making meatloaf or meatballs I use half beef and half pork fat. Just like a meatloaf mix from the store.


----------



## cookerlady (Jul 2, 2009)

nwpadude,
How long did it take to smoke that meatloaf and at what temps?






Thanks,
cookerlady


----------



## bassman (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll second that!  I still have some venison mixed with pork butt (fat and all).  It even makes good burgers when I think to take some out of the freezer.


----------



## tommiegunnz (Jul 3, 2009)

MMM I love smoking deer meatloaf, did my first one witha  mix of beef and deer, and everyone that ate it thought it turned out great.  Since then I add tomato soup into the meat, works for me


----------

